# Is he a Rabicano??



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I personally don't think I would call him one. The majority of chestnuts have white hairs mixed in all over their bodies that has been mistaken for a white pattern. 

Those white markings look rather like scars. At least those stripes look like he got a good scratch or bite. Or some kind of freeze brand, but those are odd places for them.

ETA: Forgot to ask, do you know what his parents looked like?


----------



## IdeaHamster (Sep 30, 2010)

Yeah the stripes are odd especially since it's on the other side too, same location. The round spot does have an indent, probably atrophy. I've had him a few months so don't know his history.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

In my experience, rabicano striping usually is strongest over the ribs/flank, rather than in the elbow. I agree that all the white spots etc on this boy are scars. The roaning through the coat I would put down to normal ticking in some chestnuts  He is a handsome fellow


----------



## IdeaHamster (Sep 30, 2010)

I think he's pretty cute  Thanks for all the insite.


----------

